# 2009 brompton bars m to p conversion?



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Sep 2009)

hi all,

got fat hands and struggling with the 'm' bars, my hands are too wide to fit between the brakes and bar ends. the bar ends are half off and the brakes pushed inboard as far as possible. still no good. the stems look different. will it still fold with p bars on without p bar stem?


----------



## dataretriever (5 Oct 2009)

I'm the same. Anyone out there know?


----------

